# headers



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

On a 65 GTO I am trying to decide between the RARE cast iron manifolds or the shorty headers. Anyone with any experience with either?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Between those two choices, RARE all the way. They'll make as much power as the shorties will, look better, fit better, and last much longer.

The only thing that'll make more power than the RARE manifolds would be full, long tube, 4-tube headers. They'll also be a huge pain to install and maintain. Unless you're really "into" making the maximum possible power, they aren't worth the hassle.

Bear


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

id go with the rare if you want a classy ride, but tubular shorties for performance and custom ride


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Bear said, all the way. BTDT, and still have the header leaks to prove it.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm running the Hedman shortys, and I had to work at getting them to seal, and I had to lift the motor 4 or 5 inches to get them on, from below, without the starter installed. No way to install the motor with them mounted. But, they don't bump into anything now that they're on there. If I had to do it again, I'd stick with manifolds, especially for anything under ~400 hp.


----------

